# Company used my image.



## AdrianBetti (Jul 24, 2008)

A local print shop used this image for thier email advertisements. Pretty cool.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 24, 2008)

So this means you're cool with it? 
They asked?
And you agreed?
And now you get a little money out of it yourself?


----------



## iflynething (Jul 30, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> So this means you're cool with it?
> They asked?
> And you agreed?
> And now you get a little money out of it yourself?


 
Wondering the same thing............nothing is free, your picture should be included in the nothing is free

~Michael~


----------

